# Picky eater with a very sensitive belly.



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

My boy has a very sensitive belly and I have him on Nat Balance LID Sweat Potato and Chix. I know it’s a so-so food BUT He does so well on it. WHEN he actually eats it. Been on for almost 2 bags worth. He should be eating 3 3/4 to 4 cups a day on it but only picks at 1-2 cups. It takes him 15-20 mins to eat a cup. He gets bored very easily which is a challenge. He turned his nose up to the 3 other LID flavors too.
Plus, I’d like to get him on a better food.

He did so so on Cali Nat but stool was soft and he got sick of that food too. Plus I’d rather grain free. Evo was to rich (both versions). Core was too rich. I don’t trust TOTW and they don’t sell it local. Orijen he loved but did not agree with him.

I’m thinking Nature’s Variety Instinct Chicken? Anyone have success on this with a picky eater with a sensitive stomach? Any reviews, good or bad?

Yes, I know...feed RAW. Yes he does better on that but funds/time and supply is not on my side at the moment. I need him on a kibble for the times being that works for him. One that agrees with him AND he’ll eat.
BTW, he’s 19 months old and very active.
thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If the grain free foods are proving to be too rich for him, it might be that you are feeding too much of it. Is he as picky on the grain free foods as he is on his current on?

If not and he is eating a LOT of food, and getting sick because it is too rich...I would just cut back a bit on the amount. Your dog should be able to handle the richness of the food, especially being high energy.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

at his age and weight even on orijen and evo he was eating .75- 1.25 cups a day and still not doing okay on it. I cannot back off to less than .75 cups a day. He will lose weight. Yes I did a slow switch over 3-4 weeks too. He just would not eat very well.My 3 yr old female (at 55lbs) would/could eat 2-3 cups a day on Orijen does fine and is less active than him.


On the NB he's only finishing 1 to maybe 2 cups a day. At 68 lbs and 19 months being active that's not enough food. he is also underweight at the moment.

the only grain food we tried was cali nat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Has he done well on ANY kibble? That might be a sign that his system just can't handle the carbs (even grain free-yup carbs still there, but mostly potato)?

I thought you mentioned that he didn't do well on EVO, Core, and Orijen? Those are all grain free right?


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

Does fine on NB but does not eat enough on it. PICKY.
He's losing weight because he only eats 1 MAYBE 2 cups a day on it. He's got a clean bill of health from the vet so I know he's not sick. He'd rather go hungry.
Plus, I feel bad making him something he's not into either.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried soaking the kibble in warm water? That might entice him to eat it?


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh trust me yes tried that and various other things. Thx. Warm chix broth, mixed in canned, mixed in yogurt, cottage cheese, parm cheese, shredded meat, veggie...the list goes on on on. No go. That’s also a pretty obvious “fix” that I’m WELL past.
He nibbles and then leave it. He’ll eat the same if I mixed in nothing. Just not into it. 

Oh well. Guess no on has use Nature’s Variety. Guess I pick some up and see for myself. Maybe I just need to rotate his food every bag.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TwoBoxers said:


> Does fine on NB but does not eat enough on it. PICKY.


Not eating "enough" is not being picky. Not eating certain things is being picky. This dog is controlling you. This is the way he does it. His life is better because he doesn't eat as much as you want. He gets more attention and possibly more treats. The solution to your problem is to stop babying the dog and let him decide how much to eat. Don't do anything to make him eat more. Unless his spine and hip bones are pertruding, don't worry about him. 

Obviously anything you are trying is not working anyway. Just put his food down and walk away. When he walks away, without saying anything, without getting excited or upset or emotional, go pick up what is left and put it back in the bag.

I don't know if he is eating enough or not. The vet says he's ok. He is not sick. Make sure all rewards and attention for not eating are removed and whatever he eats after that is normal for him. I suspect your behavior has exerbated this behavior of his if he has an abnormal behavior.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Not eating "enough" is not being picky. Not eating certain things is being picky. This dog is controlling you. This is the way he does it. His life is better because he doesn't eat as much as you want. He gets more attention and possibly more treats. The solution to your problem is to stop babying the dog and let him decide how much to eat. Don't do anything to make him eat more. Unless his spine and hip bones are pertruding, don't worry about him.
> 
> Obviously anything you are trying is not working anyway. Just put his food down and walk away. When he walks away, without saying anything, without getting excited or upset or emotional, go pick up what is left and put it back in the bag.
> 
> I don't know if he is eating enough or not. The vet says he's ok. He is not sick. Make sure all rewards and attention for not eating are removed and whatever he eats after that is normal for him. I suspect your behavior has exerbated this behavior of his if he has an abnormal behavior.


Intersting take, and I definately see the logic in it. 
I have a very similar issue with my Boxer. From what I gather on the Boxer forum I am active on, this is common with the breed. When she decides to eat, she'll eat anything, it's just that she ever hardly wants to eat. I do put her food down and walk away. (I haven't created a picky eater yet, and don't intend to with her) I come back 15 minutes later and if she hasn't eaten, I take it away, no more or less attention than other times.
Annie is IMO very thin, I can see her hip bones, but her vet still says she's only a little underweight and is perfectly healthy. I'm lucky if she eats a full cup each day. I do give her canned food to try to put some weight on her, but she eats just the same without it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Natures Variety Raw Instinct Grain Free chicken is a wonderful food for sensitive stomachs. The ingredients are good for sensitive stomachs and its just an overall great dog food! I have used this brand but unfortuanatley not this certain type. I have had no problems with this brand at all. But like I said I have not used this particular type. This is a great brand and a porduct I would trust! Its a little expensive but worth it! Good luck!:smile:


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

hey rawfed, I appreciate your take on in...thx.

boxers are a lean breed but his spine is showing and he's getting hunger pukes to boot. Vet said he's healthy but underweight. Not good. We compete in agility and obedience so he needs his strength. Plus being that lean when in competition is not good. Folks look at you when you have a super skiny dog. Less than 2 cups a day and he's losing weight. He's on tough love. Bowl goes down and I take it up 20 mins after. No add ins for the past 2 weeks.
No treats (actually use his kibble as training treats when we "work")

Now I don't think that's baby'n IMO. 

I think he's bored or the food is stale.

Wag- thx for the feedback and reviews on NV. That's what I was looking for- some advise from some folks that have used this with success. Thanks again


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*Wag- thx for the feedback and reviews on NV. That's what I was looking for- some advise from some folks that have used this with success. Thanks again*
Please let us know how things go with the new food!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TwoBoxers said:


> Now I don't think that's baby'n IMO.
> 
> I think he's bored or the food is stale.


Hehe ... sounds like you can pretty much disregard everthing I said. :smile:


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i have heard good things about the wellness simple solutions brand. i haven't tried the kibble myself but they now have duck and rice and salmon and rice and they have cans. i have tried the duck and rice cans and my dog really liked it.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

got a sample pack and fed 1/3 cup mixed in with the NB he normally eats.
GOBBLED it up and no belly issues. Gonna pick up a small bag this weekend to be sure and switch over 10-14 days total.

Oh, I have read about all the new NB issues with the removal of "meal" from their duck line and venison line. I hope the NV works so we can get off the NB!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oz'sMommy said:


> i have heard good things about the wellness simple solutions brand. i haven't tried the kibble myself but they now have duck and rice and salmon and rice and they have cans. i have tried the duck and rice cans and my dog really liked it.


i'm a fan of wellness as far as commercial foods go, but for "simple" foods, California Natural still gets my vote. It's less grain heavy, and in general just better. 
Which suprises me, personally. 
Either way, wellness and natura foods are all better quality than most.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i am glad you seem to have found something that works! my little guy was on instinct rabbit and L O V E D it. he's on sojos grain free with ground buffalo (boiled, not raw) now but he really loved the taste of the rabbit.


----------

